# What is the safe way to take out a game from PS2?



## truthseeker

Should I press EJECT as the game is running to eject the game disc, then press button for 2 seconds to turn off the PS2?

I then see a message similar to this on screen: "Insert game disc #2 to continue"

Or is there a better way?

Because if I press RESET the PS2 resets and starts loading the game again, without giving me a chance to take the game disc out before it starts loading the game again.

Any ideas please?


----------



## truthseeker

In my PS2 manual, it says do not quit or take out a game disc if its spinning.

But I have no way of knowing if its spinning as I quit game and it enters the main menu.

Every time I quit a game, and it goes to main menu, I press EJECT to take game out. However, the disc is spinning as I open the tray.

How do I stop the disc spinning before I open tray and before I press EJECT?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:smile: Press the reset button, then press the eject button before the game loads up again.


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> :smile: Press the reset button, then press the eject button before the game loads up again.


What about this way....

After I finished playing a game, exit game to main game menu, then turn off PS2. Then eject game.

What you think?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: There must be something different about the slim and the fat version cause if I turn mine off, the CD tray cannot be ejected.


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> :laugh: There must be something different about the slim and the fat version cause if I turn mine off, the CD tray cannot be ejected.


Well, my Ps2 tray opens if I turn mine off.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Well, then I guess that's the best way to do it :smile:


----------



## ebackhus

If the game asks you to swap the discs this is how to proceed.

This applies to both theolder PlayStation 2 consoles and the new SlimLine models...

Open the disc tray by either pressing the eject button and waiting for the tray to slide out or by lifting the lid.

Allow the disc to stop spinning. *This applies ONLY to the SlimLine models.*

Remove the disc and place the requested disc on the tray. For SlimLine models, firmly place the disc on the center spindle and press downward until it clicks into place.

Press the eject button again for the tray to retract or simply close the lid. The game will automatically continue.


----------

